# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [add-on Firefox / Chrome] Module d'intgration de JSFiddle et CodePen sur le forum [Infos]

## Bovino

::salut:: 

Je vous propose un module Firefox pour pouvoir intgrer directement les liens JSFiddle et CodePen sur le forum.
Ds qu'un de ces liens est repr par le module, il est automatiquement transform en lien d'intgration : vous pouvez donc voir directement le code en question et le rsultat sans avoir  quitter le forum.

Par dfaut, c'est l'onglet "Rsultat" qui est affich.

*Note* concernant CodePen.
Il n'est pas possible d'intgrer les codes anonymes de CodePen (liens du type codepen.io/*anon*/pen/XXX), ces liens ne sont donc pas pris en compte par le module.

*Tlcharger l'add-on*.

Exemple :
JSFiddle
http://jsfiddle.net/hadkC/





http://jsfiddle.net/hadkC/



CodePen
http://codepen.io/bovino/pen/DEimq/





http://codepen.io/bovino/pen/DEimq/



Merci de me faire part des ventuels bogues rencontrs ou d'autres diteurs de code en ligne utiles  intgrer.

----------


## Bovino

La version pour Chrome est disponible.

Mais comme je n'ai pas l'intention (pour l'instant) de payer $5 pour avoir le droit de le mettre sur Web Store, il faudra l'installer manuellement avec les avertissements lis  ce type d'installation.

Pour installer le module :
le tlcharger (version zip) : fiddleDVP.zip ;aller  l'adresse chrome://extensions/ dans Chrome ;ouvrir le rpertoire contenant le fichier ;dcompresser le fichier ;glisser dposer le fichier .crx dans la page des extensions ;valider le message d'avertissement.

----------


## Bovino

Les deux modules ont t mis  jour (version 0.7).
Pour Firefox, pensez  vrifier que la mise  jour s'est bien faite dans le gestionnaire d'extensions (sinon, rcuprer la dernire version via le lien du premier message).

Pour Chrome, voici le fichier zip contenant le module : fiddleDVP.zip.

N'hsitez pas  me faire vos retours, ne serait-ce que pour avoir une ide de qui utilise ces modules et donc si a vaut le coup de les faire voluer.  :;):

----------


## SylvainPV

Hello Bovino, j'ai install l'extension Chrome sur un de mes postes et a marche nickel, rien  redire. 
Ceci dit je ne pense pas l'utiliser, une extension juste pour viter un clic c'est un peu too much pour moi  :;):  Et la version embed de jsfiddle n'est pas pratique pour voir les diffrents codes et le rsultat simultanment.

----------


## danielhagnoul

> Ceci dit je ne pense pas l'utiliser, une extension juste pour viter un clic c'est un peu too much pour moi  Et la version embed de jsfiddle n'est pas pratique pour voir les diffrents codes et le rsultat simultanment.


Je partage cette opinion et j'ai horreur de JSFiddle.

----------


## la.lune

Mais o est lextension pour Chrome , je vois le lien pour Firefox seulement.

----------


## Bovino

> La version pour Chrome est disponible.
> 
> Mais comme je n'ai pas l'intention (pour l'instant) de payer $5 pour avoir le droit de le mettre sur Web Store, il faudra l'installer manuellement avec les avertissements lis  ce type d'installation.
> 
> Pour installer le module :
> le tlcharger (version zip) : fiddleDVP.zip ;aller  l'adresse chrome://extensions/ dans Chrome ;ouvrir le rpertoire contenant le fichier ;dcompresser le fichier ;glisser dposer le fichier .crx dans la page des extensions ;valider le message d'avertissement.


 ::aie::

----------


## la.lune

Merci! Je suis dsol, car je m'attendais  voir tout dans le message principal, mais quand je n'ai pas vu je me suis donn la peine de lire les messages. ::oops::

----------


## ludojojo

C'est une vrai bonne ide ! J'adore  ::bravo::

----------


## zied.ellouze

Bonjour
Bravo Bovino
a marche trs bien

----------


## Bovino

L'add-on Firefox (je ferai celui de Chrome si on me le demande) a t mis  jour pour prendre en charge certaines volutions de Codepen (la gestion des pens anonymes) et les liens de type fiddle.jshell.net.
Est-ce que quelqu'un serait intress pour intgr d'autres outils (par exemple JSBin) ?

D'autre part, je prpare une autre volution pour les pens ou fiddle se trouvant dans les nouvelles balises [spoiler].

----------

